# Sydney anyone?



## sarah (Jul 8, 2008)

I am in Sydney and have fully recovered from DP. We have two people who are keen to meet to swap stories in Sydney. Anyone? ..the flights not that long


----------



## cm0102 (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm from Melbourne. So how did you recover. I need all the help I can get


----------



## MisterMister (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm from like the heart of Sydney, right near the City, and I'd be interested in hearing how you got 'better'. I'm constantly switching between fighting it in my head and accepting it. It's a pain.


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Omg!! Finally someone from sydney







im from the northern beaches - were r u in sydney?


----------



## sarah (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm in the inner west.I have met one other person in Sydney who has know DP for about the last 50 years with a more recent diagnosis. I Have been through Acceptance and Commitment therapy (ACT)with a clinical psychologist. Are you seeing anyone (GP,pych,therapist) who knows what this disorder is? Would you find it helpful to maybe meet with others who know your experience? The other guy I know is on the northern beaches and is keen to meet with others. Not sure what is best. Just want to help somehow. Even if that is a listening ear from a knowing heart.Let me know what support you are getting at the moment. I know the struggle between acceptance and horror. Let the struggle be there. Just start desribing the struggle like a scientist and try and find the eye of the storm, the quiet place right in th middle. Then you don't even need to try and get rid of it. You will struggle again and again. Make a name for the struggling story and say Here is the struggle again and again.

Take care and keep in touch.
S


----------



## sarah (Jul 8, 2008)

match_stick_1 said:


> Omg!! Finally someone from sydney
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello.

You hang in there. Read the reply I sent to Mister Mister. I'm in the Inner West..not far. Let me know what you think. Do have some professionals who can support you? Someone who gets what you are going through?

S


----------



## sarah (Jul 8, 2008)

cm0102 said:


> I'm from Melbourne. So how did you recover. I need all the help I can get


Through Acceptance and Commitment(ACT) therapy. It a legit alternative to CBT ( and works alongside CBT) and is more widely being used for DP now. Hang in there. Have you got a professional who can help you at all? I know this is rare...


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

sarah said:


> I'm in the inner west.I have met one other person in Sydney who has know DP for about the last 50 years with a more recent diagnosis. I Have been through Acceptance and Commitment therapy (ACT)with a clinical psychologist. Are you seeing anyone (GP,pych,therapist) who knows what this disorder is? Would you find it helpful to maybe meet with others who know your experience? The other guy I know is on the northern beaches and is keen to meet with others. Not sure what is best. Just want to help somehow. Even if that is a listening ear from a knowing heart.Let me know what support you are getting at the moment. I know the struggle between acceptance and horror. Let the struggle be there. Just start desribing the struggle like a scientist and try and find the eye of the storm, the quiet place right in th middle. Then you don't even need to try and get rid of it. You will struggle again and again. Make a name for the struggling story and say Here is the struggle again and again.
> 
> Take care and keep in touch.
> S


I've sent u a PM - hope u get it


----------



## Gino (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi, Im new here and this is my first post.
I am also from the inner west in sydney and currently suffering from DP/DR.
Has anybody made arrangements for a meet?

Gino.


----------



## snowcat3030 (Sep 30, 2010)

Gino said:


> Hi, Im new here and this is my first post.
> I am also from the inner west in sydney and currently suffering from DP/DR.
> Has anybody made arrangements for a meet?
> 
> Gino.


Hi Sarah, I am from Canberra, the capital about 300 clicks from Sydney. If you guys are still meeting I'd love to drive up and swap stories and coping strategies. I have sent you a PM.. cheers.


----------



## sarah (Jul 8, 2008)

snowcat3030 said:


> Hi Sarah, I am from Canberra, the capital about 300 clicks from Sydney. If you guys are still meeting I'd love to drive up and swap stories and coping strategies. I have sent you a PM.. cheers.


Hi! Thanks got your PM and sent you an email. Not sure the best way to make arrangements. Are you happy Maybe if any one interested sends me a series of dates on October November by PM and I can see which ones suit for everyone. and reply throught the PM or email. Thansk for making contact. Looking forward to earing your stories.

S


----------



## rhys (Aug 24, 2010)

cm0102 said:


> I'm from Melbourne. So how did you recover. I need all the help I can get


I too am from Melbourne and have been suffering for 8 years.
I was thinking of getting some hypnotherapy to unlock some of my anxiety issues.


----------



## AussiePheonix (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm in Sydney, feel free to Private message me.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Anyone from Perth


----------



## Odinodinodin (Feb 18, 2014)

I am from sydney! (inner west) and I'm suffering from DP/DR


----------



## Zac 111 (Apr 29, 2014)

sarah said:


> I am in Sydney and have fully recovered from DP. We have two people who are keen to meet to swap stories in Sydney. Anyone? ..the flights not that long


----------



## Simone1986 (Apr 13, 2014)

Hey, I'm from the Liverpool area...


----------



## Zac 111 (Apr 29, 2014)

South west Sydney also keen to meet up have a coffee chat/swap stories


----------



## greenparrot (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi, your conversation is from 2010. Is there any one of you still in this forum? I am trying to find people in/around Sydney Australia with DP/DR. Thank you


----------



## annabanana (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi green parrot, I'm here


----------

